# Help with sick mouse? =(



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Star is very weak. She feels hot and her stomach is flabby and rounded. Her skin looks pink. She is currently on antibiotics because of the other one having a respiratory infection. I have just treated them for parasites. Any suggestions? She isn't dehydrated either.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

have you treated them with the watever you used for parasites befor? if not she could maby be having a reaction to it if you have just treated. 
Had lots of reactions to the bob martin spot on when i use to use that.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

I have used it before and I literally just treated them 5 minutes before posting. So after the symptoms showed. Nothing new has been put in their cage.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

I treated as a precaution in case it was worms or mites or something


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

There are funny white little egg shaped things on the back of her neck where i put the spot on..are these eggs or something else?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

That's eggs. 
I've often noticed that mice that slip the net and develop mites, will often show respiratory problems. Treating the mites may be more important that treating the respiratory labour with antibiotics!


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Unfortunately star took a turn for the worst. She was cold and unresponsive this morning. Practically dead. So I put her to sleep. I had only treated for mites 2 weeks before :S


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Thankyou. I am mostly sad for my last remaining doe! I will be getting some more does in a few days but she will be alone until they finish quarantine!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Ouch, maybe a cage full of toys might help?


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Already got that! I spoil them =P


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Mite treatment may take a couple of goes as, whilst the mites themselves may die, eggs may remain


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

My vet told me every two weeks and it was exactly two weeks last night =/ I guess she must have been overrun with them or else she had something else wrong with her as well.


----------

